# installare grub

## mrfabiolo

Sono nuovissimo di gentoo.

Ho installato gentoo come dicono nel manuale del sito ufficiale ma credo di aver sbagliato qualcosa quando ho installato grub.

quindi ora che ho riavviato non posso avviare gentoo.

E' tutto installato tranne il boot loader.

allora ho avviato con il cd live di ubuntu e ho installato grub da lì. Mi ha trovato tutti i sistemi operativi che avevo tranne però gentoo.

Come faccio ora per poter avviare anche gentoo?

grazie

----------

## cloc3

è difficile capire dove sbagli, nel tuo sistema, l'installer di Ubuntu.

per avere risposte utili su questo forum, devi descrivere i passaggi che hai compiuto, seguendo le guide ufficiali gentoo e riportare al meglio i messaggi di errore che hai osservato.

----------

## devi

Mi accodo a questo thread per non aprirne un altro. 

io ho installato gentoo su eeepc 901 in questo modo:

/dev/sda1 swap

/dev/sdb1 boot

/dev/sdb2 root

Per installare grub  ho seguito l'howto ufficiale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 ed ho un grub.conf come questo:

```

# Quale opzione viene avviata in modo predefinito. 0 è la prima, 1 la seconda, ecc.

default 0

# Quanti secondi attenedere prima di avviare l'opzione predefinita.

timeout 30

# Un'immagine gradevole da commentare se non si dispone di scheda grafica

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema operativo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1 (rescue)

# Partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel o il sistema operativo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

```

solo che avendo installatoboot  su /dev/sda1 ho sbagliato di indicare la boot invece che su (hd1,0) su (hd0,0) per cui non parte. Ho chroottato il sistema ed ho reinstalalto grub con i seguenti passaggi:

```

grub> find /boot/grub/stage1

(hd1,0)

grub> root (hd1,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

ma facendo 

```
ls /boot/grub/grub.conf 
```

non trovo niente

Gentoo parte solo modificando con edit e modificando (hd1,0) su (hd0,0).

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## cloc3

 *devi wrote:*   

> Mi accodo a questo thread per non aprirne un altro. 
> 
> io ho installato gentoo su eeepc 901 in questo modo:
> 
> /dev/sda1 swap
> ...

 

quindi, dedichi un disco intero alla sola swap?

stando a quello che scrivi, root e boot sono su partizioni diverse dello stesso disco.

invece, le modifiche che dichiari di aver apportato a grub, prevedono dischi diversi (hd0, piuttosto che hd1) per boot e grub.

se, in più, dici di riuscire ad avviare modificando grub in modalità editor, allora dovrebbe essere sufficiente installare un grub.conf conforme alle impostazioni sperimentalmente funzionanti.

il fatto che non trovi grub.conf sul percorso /boot/grub/grub.conf significa quasi sicuramente che non hai inserito la partizione di grub in /etc/fstab.

la puoi montare  a mano con mount /dev/<partizione di boot> /boot.

----------

## devi

Sì ho dedicato un intero disco (quello di 4G) alla swap e la root e boot risiedono sullo stesso disco ovvero quello di 16G.

Il mio grub.conf corretto è:

```
# Quale opzione viene avviata in modo predefinito. 0 è la prima, 1 la seconda, ecc. 

default 0 

# Quanti secondi attenedere prima di avviare l'opzione predefinita. 

timeout 30 

# Un'immagine gradevole da commentare se non si dispone di scheda grafica 

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5 

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema operativo) 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sdb2 real_root=/dev/sdb2 

```

ed il mio /etc/fstab è questo

```

/dev/sdb1  /boot  ext2       noauto,notime

/dev/sdb2  /        ext3       noatime

/dev/sda1  none  swap      sw 

```

Quando dici che devo installare grub.conf conforme alle impostazioni funzionanti che intendi? Che dovrei scriverlo ex-novo in /boot/grub??

Ho provato a montarla a mano

```
:#  mount /dev/sdb1 /boot

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'
```

Che posso fare?

----------

## cloc3

 *devi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando dici che devo installare grub.conf conforme alle impostazioni funzionanti che intendi? Che dovrei scriverlo ex-novo in /boot/grub??
> 
> Ho provato a montarla a mano
> ...

 

orpo. non hai compilato il modulo per ext2 nel kernel!

- entra in /usr/src/linux

- aggiungi l'opzione con make menuconfig

- ricompila e reinstalla : make && make modules_install

e il problema del mount dovrebbe risolversi.

poi modifica /boot/grub/grub.conf, fino a quando non trovi la quadra.

contino a vedere cose strane nei tuoi code.

che senso avrebbe, per esempio, quella splashimage sul disco (hd1,0)?

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> make && make modules_install

 tanto che mi trovo, make bzImage modules_install non è la stessa cosa che make bzImage ; make modules ; make modules_install , provare per credere, soprattutto per -j maggiore di due...  :Wink: 

Vero che sono sempre un tantino arrugginito ma il driver ext3 non dovrebbe riuscire lo stesso a leggere le partizioni ext2 disabilitando il journaling nelle opzioni di mount?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   make && make modules_install tanto che mi trovo, make bzImage modules_install non è la stessa cosa che make bzImage ; make modules ; make modules_install , provare per credere, soprattutto per -j maggiore di due... 
> 
> Vero che sono sempre un tantino arrugginito ma il driver ext3 non dovrebbe riuscire lo stesso a leggere le partizioni ext2 disabilitando il journaling nelle opzioni di mount?

 

farmacista.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

lui deve ricompilare un singolo modulo.

cosa centra la bzImage, o l'opzione -j?

il punto e virgola o il doppio & sono equivalenti, in questo caso.

se a lui manca il modulo ext2, mi sembra corretto suggerire una ricompilazione.

probabilmente hai ragione sul modulo ext3: sei così arruginito da non riuscire più spontaneamente a digitare un man mount su teminale, per documentare quello che stai dicendo.

in alternativa, è anche possibile aprire Internet Explorer sul motore di ricerca livesearch.com e introdurre la stringa sopra citata.

 :Laughing:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## djinnZ

Questa del farmacista me la devi spiegare... giuro che non capisco in cosa sia l'offesa. (o sarà che non ci si sfotte da più di un anno ed ho perso l'abitudine ad una certa sofisticazione nel darsi in testa a vicenda).

Sul make fai la prova tra compilare separatamente solo i moduli, solo il kernel e moduli e kernel insieme. Vedrai che i tempi sono diversi. Ed è sempre bene ricompilare l'immagine.

Il noload non mi veniva e non ero in vena di fare ricerche, comunque il trucchetto non dovrebbe funzionare più al massimo vai di tune2fs -j -J ... (e qui lo indovinate dove volevo andare a parare, oggi mi sento dispettoso)

----------

## devi

@Cloc3

Sto compilando come mi hai suggerito e ti farò sapere l'esito. Per quanto riguarda la splashimage è solo un mio vezzo per non avere il background nero di grub

----------

## devi

Risolto! Ricompilato e modificato grub.   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti.

----------

